
Apply HN: Quickest way to shop on mobile - var1234
Problem: Shopping on mobile is a pain. Multiple apps, multiple forms to fill, multiple sites to login and endless coupon searching (most are invalid as we know).<p>Solution: FastBuy solves this with single app. Just save your address and credit card info securely on your phone within your app and shop anywhere. No need to fill any forms, no searching for coupons and two click checkout.<p>How it works video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;161323214<p>How do we make money: Vendor pays commission for driving traffic. Commission from Ads when companies sponsor cash backs on purchases to market their products.<p>Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fastbuyinc.com<p>App: Just released 1.0. Look for FastBuy in Apple App Store. No Android version currently.<p>My story: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;my-american-dream-work-progress-mahesh-varavooru?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
buss
Shopping on Amazon's mobile app is pretty good. How is shopping with you
better?

How does this work? Is it just like installing lastpass on your phone? Why is
it better than that option?

~~~
var1234
Great question. Amazon is one of the e-commerce sites. There is Walmart,
Target, Costco and so on. FastBuy enables Amazon like experience on all sites.
Single app to shop from anywhere with very few clicks. Moreover, no need to
search for coupons, etc..

------
paradite
I think convincing the user to enter credit card info into an app that was
downloaded is a challenge.

~~~
var1234
Thank you for comment. It's a very valid concern. App uses keychain to store
the info within the phone. We are looking to improve our messaging which tells
the same to the users to address their concerns. Data is not stored anywhere
else. Any others ideas to address their concerns?

------
davemel37
I wonder how chat bot commerce will change the need for something like this?

~~~
var1234
Chat bots seems like a trend. I am not worried though. This app can do all
what a chat bot can do. Also the business model will be very different
ensuring more discounts to the users on their purchases.

